# Sky Bustin



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Does anyone else on here like to go up to bear river and set up just out of shot gun range from the next guy and see how high they can kill ducks. Or is this just one of my favorite past times?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Im a major fan of it!! Screw in my full choke, buy a case of 3.5" T shot and go to town!! Aint nothin safe that comes over me!! Especially the swans 

Love your name btw!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SeagullSlayer said:


> Does anyone else on here like to go up to bear river and set up just out of shot gun range from the next guy and see how high they can kill ducks. Or is this just one of my favorite past times?


Welcome to the forum. I see you're posting from the same place as our dear friend martymcfly73.

Anyway, we are a little late for the first annual sky-bustin' thread. so thanks

I love going to the refuges and watching everyone hunt.

So, give us your definition of sky-bustin'.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Not hardly. Don't know who or what this is.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I actually like skybusters.....They shoot at everything, hit nothing and run out of shells and have to leave early. Then I have the place to myself and can actually get birds to work the decoys. This is the major reason I don't get up at 4:00 AM anymore and head to the marsh to be out there at first light. I get there later when the early bird skybusters are out of shells and headed home. Works out nicely for me!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Seems to be the most used method. Fill the sky with steel. :lol:


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> Not hardly. Don't know who or what this is.


Lies!! Ban this martymc***69 clowns first profile and leave up the seagull slayer!! He seems like my kinda people!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > Not hardly. Don't know who or what this is.
> ...


You don't want to get on my bad side Sean.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > martymcfly73 said:
> ...


 :shock: what happens if i do?? :lol:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK you two, knock it off. No threats on the UWN please.

By the way martymcfly is not SeagullSlayer. 

They just happened to use the same satellite or com tower.


Our first sky-bustin' thread usually goes 15 pages or so, and they're just delightful. Don't you guys screw it up.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh....."martymc***69" ?? 

That's not nice.


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey Shaun,
What is the highest you have killed a duck at?
What is T shot does it work better? Is it more expensive like heavy shot or something?
I killed a hen mallard once at way high but I'm not a very good shot. And I'm terrible at judging distance that's why I just shoot at them all.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a Sandhill Crane once on a crossing shot that fell straight down out of the sky and landed 72 paces from where I shot. 12 gauge #2 Hevishot. I couldn't tell ya what choke I had.


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Wyogoob,
That is awesome the further the better.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Ive been known to pull a few down from 80 yards and beyond! T shot is a sky busters best friend! Its kinda like shooting buck shot at them only its not illegal! At long ranges the chances of actually getting shot to penetrate birds are quite slim. But with T shot, it has great capability of breaking through them wing bones, which bring them crashing down in a hurry! Then you can give them a few follow up shots at closer ranges to help recover your bird. Go pick you up a case or 2 and a full choke at your local sportsmans and see what the hype is all about!!


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Who is this martymc***69? From what I'm gathering we must live by each other.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Seagullslayer, shane is the resident expert on long range shots. I would listen to the boy. And his mom...as well as cooot killin and carp slayin'.


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Why do you want to punch me in the face? What have I ever done to you?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nope, we can be buddies.


----------



## pandapoacher (Nov 14, 2012)

Sky bustin is fun usually the ducks get away so u never fill your limit so u can keep shootin


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

SeagullSlayer said:


> Wyogoob,
> That is awesome the further the better.


hmm, you look familiar


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I shot a Sandhill Crane once on a crossing shot that fell straight down out of the sky and landed 72 paces from where I shot. 12 gauge #2 Hevishot. I couldn't tell ya what choke I had.


Hunting snow geese in Canada about 4 years ago, I shot and killed a snow goose that was flying left to right and tangent to me at about 15 feet off the ground. I figured the shot was about 60 to 65 yards. The guy shooting next to me didn't think it was that close and stepped it off (he's 6' 1"" and takes a good stride). When he got back with the bird he said it was 82 paces. The bird was stone dead in the air. The shell was an Environmetel HeavyShot 2 ¾" shell loaded with 1 ¼ ounces of #4 shot. The gun was a Beretta AL390 with the factory IC choke tube installed. There were 4 witnesses to the shot and two of them live here in Utah if you REALLY need proof.

I've also managed to take a couple of dozen Canada Geese at ranges of 60 yards plus with the same gun and load with my best day ever being 6 at that yardage with 7 shots - again with 2 witnesses. All but one were stone dead before hitting the ground.

So does that make me a sky buster?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

No Bob you are just a dang good shot. I know everyone has taken a poke or offered a buddy a "dinner shot" before. I know the "Sky Busters" I have a problem with are the people that run through boxes of shells and wound birds, and push the rest of the birds higher and higher. Most of them probably don't know any better, and haven't ever let the birds work in close. Some people have a hard time judging distances, and think the birds are close when they are not. It sucks when they decide to set up close to your spread and makes for a frustrating day.


----------



## mmunson (Oct 1, 2012)

It bothers me to see guys sky bust and injure birds, but it sure makes it easy when you come across a injured bird and can take it for yourself, easy number! we found a couple injured redheads at fb yesterday.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

My dog fills his own limit of injured birds over the course of the season by finding them hidden in the cattails. Last Saturday we recovered a prime drake canvasback that some guys shot at, it flew about 200 yards behind them and then did the death glide. I doubt they ever knew that they hit it. There is a difference between sky busting and being a good shot, I'm glad that Bob can shoot well at that range but I'd say there are probably 5% of hunters that can reliably kill birds past 50 yards or so. I know I can't. I think that a lot of people don't agree with me that the point of duck hunting is to get the birds to work the decoys, my favorite shot is when they are just about to touch down on the water in your spread. Hard to miss that one and very few cripples.
I agree with you guys about Hevi-shot, I shot a goose last year at 45 yards straight overhead with some #2 Hevi and the pellets went through the breast, through the breastbone, and out the back-that stuff is a killer. It's worth what it costs to have some on hand for geese in my opinion!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

mmunson said:


> It bothers me to see guys sky bust and injure birds, but it sure makes it easy when you come across a injured bird and can take it for yourself, easy number! we found a couple injured redheads at fb yesterday.


I won't pick up cripples I find. Sometimes it's hard to see if they have been shot, and you don't want a bird that is sick with botulism. What bothers me more than skybusting are the guys that make no attempt to retrieve birds they have downed.


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm gonna go get me some heavy shot too from the sounds of it that will extend my lethal range a few yards an then I might be able to get me one of those prized leg bands you guys are always talking about.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Sorry Seagullslayer, I know you're trying but you just can't hold a candle to eddy in the troll department. Keep trying though!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Eddy! thats who these guys remind me of -^|^-


----------



## SeagullSlayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Pumpgunner said:


> Sorry Seagullslayer, I know you're trying but you just can't hold a candle to eddy in the troll department. Keep trying though!


Not even with a sweet name like seagullslayer?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

If your name was seagullseedblower, I'd give you all the trolling points I have to give.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Eddy! thats who these guys remind me of -^|^-


+1

There's a coupla ex-members too.

We should start a pool.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I want klark back too!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I want klark back too!!


He could be back.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

-Ov-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Klark was funny. I miss him and pit.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Let's take a survey of which troll we want back! My vote is for klark!*


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

My wife would even get on every evening to see what Eddy and klark were up to, said it made her feel better about being married to me or something like that.

Any ways skybustin tried it last year since it was my first. Never liked it much took to much skill and money.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Its definitely not for everyone!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a video clip I took at Farmington on the opener of someone sky bustin!


----------

